

Inc: Who are the five most interesting entrepreneurs of the past 30 years?  - callmeed
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090401/that-certain-something_Printer_Friendly.html

======
wglb
"TJ Rodgers Cypress Semiconductors

Rodgers may be the best writer among Silicon Valley CEOs. The first essay of
his that I read was so electrifying that I remember exactly where I was when I
read it."

So what was the essay? This is tantalizing . . .

------
callmeed
Does Bono really qualify as an "Entrepreneur"? I mean, by the time he started
in one/red campaign, he was already wealthy. Doesn't seem like there's much
risk-taking involved on his part.

(sorry for the bad original title, btw)

------
Timothee
I was surprised not to see Richard Branson in there. To me, he and Steve Jobs
are two people that, like PG said about Sam Altman, will get whatever they
want. (music, retail, air travel, soda... for one; personal computer, music
industry revolution, taking over a big marketshare with the first phone,
Pixar... for the other)

And you can be sure that they would get to where they are again in a very
short time if they were to start from zero.

Richard Branson has the added bonus that he seems like a cool person to spend
some time (on one of his islands) with while Steve Jobs has a pretty bad
reputation on that side.

